# WM Monday Madness: ALL RESORTS; book by July 15



## rhonda (Jun 11, 2018)

Link:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness/index.shtml



			
				WM Monday Madness web page said:
			
		

> *Monday Madness Summer Blast!*
> 
> ALL WorldMark Resorts and Exotics!
> Get ready to vacation with Monday Madness! For a limited time, book all your WorldMark resorts and Exotics for just $.08 per credit. To take advantage of this special offer book online by *Sunday, July 15th*.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up.  I'd have seen it eventually but I saw it here first.


----------

